# Shibuya bow case



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone use or have an opinion on the Shibuya bow case.

http://www.shibuya-archery.com/Bowcase_005.swf

Trying to find an option other than SKB. Or is SKB just the best out there.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

SKB is the best out there.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

The Shibuya case is very high priced for what you get in my opinion, and it doesn't protect individual components any better than some do that are less than half the price.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

SKB makes good cases, but the latches some times pop open during transit, especially if the case rims are warped.

The I've seen some people use a Pelican case. It is heavy but very sturdy.


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

Warbow said:


> SKB makes good cases, but the latches some times pop open during transit, especially if the case rims are warped.
> 
> The I've seen some people use a Pelican case. It is heavy but very sturdy.


Warbow, I'm looking at the pelican 1700 or 1720 as well. I haven't seen too many comments on the Shibuya as it's slightly smaller than the other cases and claims to be able to hold 2 bow setups.


----------



## ArcherCoach (Feb 10, 2008)

A few of my archery students have broken the latches and wheels on their cases and SKB provided free replacement parts. I think the newer cases have TSA approved latches. Can't say if this is good or bad at this time.


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

Check out STORM CASES-- strong-sealed-military standards


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

SKB has a lifetime warranty on everything including the contents.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Reminds me a lot of the Cartel case. I've seen quite a few Koreans travel all over the world with Cartel cases...

Sure the SKB is the best, but it is also much larger than what is necessary IMO. I would like to see them develop an SKB double "lite" case that still has wheels and two handles, but is about 60% as large as the current case. If one prepares well and packs intelligently, you don't need nearly that much room in a bow case - even for two recurves.

John.


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

Interesting replies everyone. I was at the Nationals in Tulare this weekend and amazed at the number of SKB double cases lined up against the wall. Those doubles are huge. I know SKB makes a great product and I have been considering the single for a while. I know I have baggage issues but it kind of upsets me that there isn't room for your quiver (I know you can cut in a place for your site). I hate having to separate things as it leaves room for forgetting something somewhere. 

Do you all think it's a pain to carry the quiver separately or should I just quit whining?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have 2 win&win asb cases very similar to the shibuya....each case can hold a riser and 2 sets of limbs, 24 arrows, and all the accessories like stabs, quiver, strings, bowstand, binos, etc..........the only major item i don't put inside are my sights.....i also have the skb double recurve case.....i would rather bring my 2 win&win cases than my skb if i really need a complete backup bow.....i still haven't used my skb which i got 4 years ago...it is just a high-priced storage place now for my extra risers and limbs, etc.....it is sooooooo heavy..


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

Jm, Cool, I'm going to check out the W&W cases.


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

jjgsp said:


> Check out STORM CASES-- strong-sealed-military standards


Got a link?


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

Warbow said:


> SKB makes good cases, but the latches some times pop open during transit, especially if the case rims are warped.
> 
> The I've seen some people use a Pelican case. It is heavy but very sturdy.


I have an SKB double, which is really more than I need, but I was able to get everything in it - including my quiver. I put a towel over the bottom part of the case contents to make sure they didn't get scratched by my quiver (I don't have limb/riser covers).
As for the latches popping open - that is a nightmare that almost happened with my regular suitcase one time. Ever since then, I put a heavy duty luggage strap around it - just in case. It can also help you to pick yours out of a crowd of cases. The last trip I took (regular luggage) the strap was missing from my suitcase when I got it. TSA apparently forgot to put it back on after they examined it. So now I also loop it around the handle once so it has a better chance of staying with the case.


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

jm, I tried to find someone who carries the W&W cases but Lancaster, K1 and Alt don't carry it yet. Where did you buy yours?


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Here’s my take for what it’s worth…
First, the SKB makes a good solid case but has the biggest waste of space I have ever seen and it is HEAVY!. The Shibuya case is fine if you are willing to build the inside with foam. I built one for one of my students. It takes some time and design work to make it complete for two bow setups. The Pelican case appears to have lots of good compact area to make a case but again it will take some time to develop the right design to make it all fit and it is heavy as well. 

Here is what I recommend. Get the SKB Duffle bag that allows you to put your single SKB hard case inside. Just don’t get the single case! The bottom of the duffle is where you normally would put the hard case. I put foam inside this and cut out areas for my risers, limbs, etc. Then the upper portion I was able to put my clothes, rain gear and quiver with no problem. Once I got to my hotel, I emptied my clothing in the room and had the duffle to wheel anywhere I needed to take my equipment. One bag for everything, clothing included! AND, it is VERY light! 

Now I have not seen the Win&Win cases, but can imagine them to be efficient and effective. Another idea is to use a cloth case. I used one for years and traveled all over the world with one. It allows you to have two complete outfits with clothing gear as well. Very light and since it is cloth it does not get damaged at all. I used a special hard plastic hand gun case for my sights and a pvc tube for my arrow shafts. Nothing ever got damaged with this setup with me traveling all over the world for several years. I put over 100,000 miles on this setup and never had a problem.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

I have the Cartel case and it's about the PERFECT size. I can fit my riser, two sets of limbs, sight, stabilizer, side bars, stand, quiver, belt, tools and a dozen arrows. 

The only problem I have with it is that it is somewhat flimsy feeling, and I'm not so confident in the zipper closure. 

I also didn't cut out spaces in the most optimal layout, so I'll have to get replacement foam. The foam it comes with is an open cell, and it's a bit soft, too. I'm going to replace it with heavier close cell foam. 

Oh, I can also lay my quiver in the main part and close it just fine.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

omega...i got mine locally from the win & win dealer....they are not cheap either as i remember paying something like $200+ for each case(i suspect the shipping cost is a big portion of the price).....the cartel case is also very similar but am not too keen on the ones with the zipper closure method....my win & wins have the normal 2 lockable latches(with a key) and a middle latch with combination lock in front...i further reinforce the case with a baggage strap with combination lock for international travel and also add some towels inside ....i guess any win&win dealer like LAS can order this for you although the shipping charges may be a bit high.....hope this helps...


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

Rick, limbwalker - thanks for your input. It's nice to get feedback from people who had to carry this stuff around for a living. I'll look into the skb duffle case.

Realistically, for me, the case will only see minimal air travel (1-2 times a year tops). I need a normal case for everyday use mainly. I haven't been taking down the bow when I go the range, I just put it in the back seat. I've been feeling like it's only a matter of time before I break something. I just want to keep it all together where everything has it's place. I thought about the backpack from Aurora/Hoyt but I would still need a case for air travel at some point. I know there might not be a perfect single solution but I was hoping to not spend $250+ and have it sit most of the year.

jm, It does help. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

omega...that's the beauty of the win&win or similar cases......i use it from and to the range and also for any air travel i might do.....i just beef it up a bit for really extended air travel(strap..towel..)....no need for any other case at all...it's relatively lightweight and has wheels....of course i always have a car but i imagine it wouldn't be too bad lugging it by bus too...may not be too practical on a bike but even then that could work too....


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

The Pelican cases is the best designed out there and also the most durable. The SKB is more traditional design with more parts, so the chance that something go defect is higher. But both are too heavy for light travelers like me. I got a Pelican style case copy made by a small company here in HK called Star Airsoft. It's originally made to fit a AR-15 airsoft rifle, so slightly shorter than the 1700, but fit my archery setup perfectly. It's a much lighter case 4.5kg compare to the 7kg of the 1700, because this cheap case do not contend reinforced fiberglass in the plastic. However it's still strong enough for me to stand on it. I cut myself 2 layers of foam compartments layout. The under layer hold the arrow case and the full stabilizer set. The upper layer hold the riser, limbs and the sight. I'm happy with it, but this is a copy of the Pelican case at 1/2 of the price, so it has some drawbacks. This case is not watertight, so you can't throw it in the sea. That's not a problem for me, I usually don't train archery on a ship. jx


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

There are around 17 bow cases in my and Michele's home combined, including compound ones. They have been or are all still used by Michele, Carla or even myself. We have Italian Negrini's, Double SKB, Shibuya, Italian Bric's, a Bow Pack and bunch of Compound cases and bags.
Which one is the best? 
The answer is "it dependsf from the use".
If you have to travel quite often around the world by air with 2 complete bows, presently the double SKB has no real alternative in terms of price related to bag life and bow protection level.
But if you just have to go around flying with one bow only, then the Negrini is the choice, or the Shibuya one. 
If your choice is going around by car, any bag will be fine, of course. 
And if you like bike or bicycle to go to training, a bow pack is perfect. 

Pls note that any bag needs internal sponge adjusted to fit your riser, limbs and accessories, and usually you will have to make/cut it by yourself (apart for SKB) 
Fitting everything inside with just the factory provided sleeves is not protecting things properly for an air trip, even if many are doing so, and I have seen once a Shibuya bag fitted with 3 full bows in this way... 

Oh, forget to say that if you are a lady, then you will surely go for the Shibuya first, despite any other advice... COLORS are the key to its success!
(preferred: Pink, second: Orange; third: light Green) :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

My opion on bow cases.

I have the following cases

Shibuya - My new favorite, the limb and riser sock from Hoyt is all the protection that I need for two complete bows, arrows and quiver. I use an easton arrow tube to make extra space. The case has wheels and is the same prices as the SKB single recurve. I place a TSA luggage strap around just incase they won't allow me to lock it.

Hoyt Backpack - Great case for local events.

SKB Double recurve - The heaviest case with a poorly design interior. I have only used this case for international travel a few times. To big, to heavy and to expensive with alot of wasted space.

SKB Single recurve - The worst designed interior case I have ever seen. I removed all of the factory foam and replaced it with a thin layer of 1/4 foam. (Just an opened shell) I have found all of the protection that I needed were the Hoyt limb/riser socks and shibuya sight soft case. I could fit two complete bow set-ups or one set-up with quiver. I use the Easton Arrow tube.

SKB Roller duffle bag - I think they stopped making this case. Nice bag when set-up properly. Has wheels and can fit alot of stuff. It also does not look like a weapon case.

Interesting little fact: I traveled for years with an old Hoyt soft case. It would be stuffed with tripods clothing and all my shooting gear. Never had any equipment broken untill I switched to a pelican case. The very first trip with my pelican case was a short flight to Oxford OH for the nationals. (Good old days). It looked great all of the foam was cut for limbs risers etc. Well one of my easton ACE stablizers got a crack and a dent when I removed it from the case. There was no visable damage to the outside of the case and the case was locked. (No TSA in the 80's)

Any case will protect your equipment, some are better than others. To bad many are poorly designed.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

archer982 said:


> Got a link?


here you go.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

rgauvin said:


> here you go.


Nice.

Though it looks like Pelican bought Storm Cases.


----------



## tjk009 (Feb 15, 2007)

*REI rolling duffel*

I bought the REI duffel and it is great. I can put stabilizers and parts in one arrow tube, arrows in another tube and manfrotto tripod in between. Then I layer soft clothes and riser, then targets and more clothes go in for padding. I carry my limbs on in my backpack with my scope, and my sight. When not used for travel it is a great storage spot for all the gear. Haven't had the trouble with TSA (thousands standing around) as it doesn't look like I'm packing weapons....


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

omega_archer said:


> I thought about the backpack from Aurora/Hoyt but I would still need a case for air travel at some point. I know there might not be a perfect single solution but I was hoping to not spend $250+ and have it sit most of the year.
> 
> jm, It does help. Thanks for the info.


I got a chance to peak inside a couple of the Hoyt backpacks and was really impressed with what they were able to get in there. It is now on my Christmas list for this year :angel: I asked about taking them on planes - too big to carry on, not good to check . One guy said he found a foot locker type case at (I think) Home Depot that was exactly the right size to fit the backpack into - and was very inexpensive. It has wheels and it locks (after it is inspected). After he gets to where he's going, he just uses the backpack.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> One guy said he found a foot locker type case at (I think) Home Depot that was exactly the right size to fit the backpack into - and was very inexpensive. It has wheels and it locks (after it is inspected). After he gets to where he's going, he just uses the backpack.


Now there's a pretty smart idea! 

John.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

I found a decent source for replacement foam. Since I did not optimally cut the foam that came with my Cartel case, replacing it will give me a second shot. Actually, I ordered enough for two liners, so I can leave some aside as extra, or cut it differently for a second configuration if I choose.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

FrayAdjacent said:


> ... Since I did not optimally cut the foam that came with my Cartel case, replacing it will give me a second shot. ...


You know the best way to cut foam rubber is an electric knife. Slices right through it like soft butter. Mark first what you want to cut - then take the electric knife to it.:thumbs_up


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

just want to correct what i said about the locks of my win & win case....the 2 front latches are locked by the combination lock in the middle...not by a key...


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

LoveMyHoyt said:


> You know the best way to cut foam rubber is an electric knife. Slices right through it like soft butter. Mark first what you want to cut - then take the electric knife to it.:thumbs_up


Yeah, I used a long razor knife the first time. The cuts look like azz. I'll be stopping by Target to pick up an electric knife this weekend. 

What I meant by my post was, though, that I didn't lay everything out in an optimal way - ended up with some wasted space that I can't practically use. I will remedy that with the new foam.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

FrayAdjacent said:


> What I meant by my post was, though, that I didn't lay everything out in an optimal way - ended up with some wasted space that I can't practically use. I will remedy that with the new foam.



Maybe post a picture of the inside when you are done so we know what "optimal" looks like :wink:


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

JM, I can't find a dealer in the US who has the W&W case. In fact they say that delivery is backordered. The W&W website also doesn't have a photo of the inside of the case. If you get a chance, can you post a few images of the inside of your case. Thanks.


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> If one prepares well and packs intelligently, you don't need nearly that much room in a bow case - even for two recurves.
> 
> John.


Unless you are packing 2 W&W Experts. They take up alot of room in a case.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

*pics of my win&win cases....*

i am trying to post several pics of my 2 win&win cases....i am not able to show any of my risers and limbs inside the case as they are all fully set-up for shooting...there is a bowstand in one of the case for reference purposes.....


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

They look good. Very similar to the Shibuya case as well. Thanks for the pics.

Bill


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice cases! They look to be about the same dimensions as the Cartel case I have. I personally don't like the luggage like tiedowns. I'd cut those out and put 2" foam and cut it to fit my gear. Probably also rig up velcro tiedowns for more serious (read: air) travel.


The new foam I ordered for my case will be in in a couple days, and I picked up an electric knife. I'll post pictures when I get it arranged well.


----------



## CJSdrftFLAT (Dec 5, 2007)

FrayAdjacent said:


> and I picked up an electric knife.


electric knife? like as in the ones for carving turkey?


----------



## PhilK (Feb 16, 2007)

CJSdrftFLAT said:


> electric knife? like as in the ones for carving turkey?


Yea, apparently those work pretty well for cutting foam sponges.
Everyone over here just uses the limb and riser socks provided with the equipment, thus the tie-down straps...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i failed to mention that the blue foam does not come with the case...i just added that to my 2 cases for added protection...they're about an inch thick...


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Yea, apparently those work pretty well for cutting foam sponges.
> Everyone over here just uses the limb and riser socks provided with the equipment, thus the tie-down straps...



Yep, electric knives are supposed to be the tits for cutting foam. I used a razor knife on the foam that came with my case, and it came out pretty rough. 

I'd also say that I'd rather have the foam in there so all the stuff doesn't bounce around. Even in protective socks, all that crap bumping around could cause damage.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

FrayAdjacent said:


> Yep, electric knives are supposed to be the tits for cutting foam. I used a razor knife on the foam that came with my case, and it came out pretty rough.


--that or a hot knife or hot wire cutter (there are, I think, also water jet cutters, er, but not for home use.)

Bob's foam factory store sells hot knifes for foam cutting. The fumes are probably terrible for you.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Warbow said:


> SKB makes good cases, but the latches some times pop open during transit, especially if the case rims are warped.
> 
> The I've seen some people use a Pelican case. It is heavy but very sturdy.


I use both types of SKBs and the Pelicans. The pelicans require a bit more packing effort but they are the most solid things around. I remember a demonstration they did-put a Sniper rifle in one that was zeroed in-dropped the case off of the fourth floor of some building and then shot the rifle-it was still zeroed.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim, that must have been a pretty good rifle! ha, ha.

John.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

There, that is what I consider 'optimal'. That was laying it all out before I cut it. I got it cut and everything fits nicely.


Here's a couple more shots. I find this case to be pretty versatile.



















I found that a spot of CA and some hook and loop tape are great for securing things in the top half. I used a strip to secure the stand and a strip on each end of the stab. Works great.


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job! Looks like the electric knife worked well.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Oct 20, 2008)

omega_archer said:


> Nice job! Looks like the electric knife worked well.


Yes it did. Just have to be careful not to go too fast, and to keep it perpendicular to the foam to get straight cuts. 

The foam sheet I ordered is actually just big enough to get four uses out of with my case. I don't think I'll need to do that, tho. I'm going to put the foam away in the closet for future use if I decide to get a more sturdy case in the future.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i just saw the shibuya case available at LAS for $220...several color choices including pink!!


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

omega_archer said:


> Nice job! Looks like the electric knife worked well.



I knew the electric knife would work - you can thank my mother - she was soooo clever with coming up with stuff like that.

And FrayAdjacent -- Thanks for showing us what "optimal" looks like --- you did a great job:thumbs_up


----------

